# OBS MP Crashes Entire Computer



## Y30 (Dec 31, 2015)

All was fine until a few days ago where whenever I try to stream, OBS Multiplatform would freeze and then crash my whole computer entirely not even 10 seconds into streaming. I don't have the best specs, (basically this: http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-F555LA-AS51-Core-15-6-Inch-Laptop/dp/B00T7XTIXQ) so I don't stream anything graphic intensive but even so, it still crashes and freeze everything. Any possible solutions other than spending a lot of money into getting an Nvidia GPU and/or getting a gaming laptop/computer?? Do I need to update drivers or would upgrading from windows 8.1 to 10 do anything either?


----------



## FerretBomb (Dec 31, 2015)

Post a logfile, crashlog, and any BSOD errors received.


----------



## Y30 (Dec 31, 2015)

I literally can't post any of those mentioned because i'm forced to restart my computer everything this happens


----------



## dping (Dec 31, 2015)

Y30 said:


> I literally can't post any of those mentioned because i'm forced to restart my computer everything this happens


you should be able to post a previous logfile.  it sounds like a heat issue to me.


----------



## Y30 (Jan 1, 2016)

current log file https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f8319bc6326fadde1674


----------



## Adrian Schofield (Jan 1, 2016)

That log doesn't help as it doesn't show any kind of failure.  Can you explain a little more clearly what happens when you get the problem.  I am assuming that your whole PC freezes is that correct? What happens after that do you get a Blue Screen error or do you have to hard restart using the power button.

Are there any files in this directory:

C:\Users\your_username\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio\crashes.


----------



## Y30 (Jan 2, 2016)

there are no files in that directory. after my computer freezes i have to hard restart using the power button. also here's a logfile from yesterday if it helps anything https://gist.github.com/anonymous/31ea6ac40eaf74c0ef46


----------



## Y30 (Jan 2, 2016)

treid streaming again and still freezes my computer forcing me to hard reset. here is the log file after doing so https://gist.github.com/anonymous/cdf4a312846a172514de


----------



## Adrian Schofield (Jan 2, 2016)

A hard freeze like this is quite difficult to troubleshoot but it's most likely caused by a driver of some kind, OBS interacts with all kinds of drivers. Check video and webcam drivers as a priority but also things like your chipset drivers and soundcard.

Checking your drivers are up to date is quite tricky, best thing to do is to go to the manufacturers web site and see what drivers are available to download and use those.

Just so you know OBS on it's own is not causing the hard freeze, Windows is designed so that individual applications, no matter how complex are not allowed to bring the complete system to it's knees. This is where the drivers come into play because they are able to break a system because of how Windows runs them.


----------



## Y30 (Jan 2, 2016)

do you know if updating from windows 8.1 to 10 will do anything? Whenever I go to the windows update section in the control panel, it's the only option they give me.


----------



## Adrian Schofield (Jan 2, 2016)

There's no way to tell honestly at the moment there's no guarantee that it's even a software problem.

Can you run msinfo32 (Right click start, Run, msinfo32.exe) and save the report and upload it somewhere so I can take a look?


----------



## Y30 (Jan 3, 2016)

here's my system info https://gist.github.com/anonymous/a4f050159b4c85a0a2da


----------



## Adrian Schofield (Jan 3, 2016)

I would start by upgrading your video drivers, go to the ASUS web site and search for your laptop model and you should find a driver version V10.18.14.4062.01. Nothing much else jumps out at me at the moment.


----------



## Y30 (Jan 3, 2016)

would I need to find drivers specific to my model like in here: http://www.driversinstaller.com/asu...n3bIoS0BwI35yL4avLO2onjwFcv2u4a6wqBoCXNHw_wcB or can i just get drivers just for my OS? https://www.asus.com/support/Download/3/557/0/2/BfnJpFOINWJ0zTH3/41/


----------



## Adrian Schofield (Jan 4, 2016)

You want the specific drivers for your model from the Asus support web site.


----------



## dping (Jan 4, 2016)

Y30 said:


> would I need to find drivers specific to my model like in here: http://www.driversinstaller.com/asu...n3bIoS0BwI35yL4avLO2onjwFcv2u4a6wqBoCXNHw_wcB or can i just get drivers just for my OS? https://www.asus.com/support/Download/3/557/0/2/BfnJpFOINWJ0zTH3/41/


Don't use non-vendor sites for driver instals if at all possible. 

A few questions::

Does the original OBS work? 

Do you have any utilities installed as game aides such as  MSI afterburner, overwolf, FRAPS, etc?  To clarify, anything that would place an on-screen overlay on your game or anything that would record software?


I notice that your logs are crashing in different places.  Are you able to record after a fresh power on for longer than if the laptop has been on for a while?  Do any other programs, games, applications crash your PC? If so, your laptop is overheating. possibly because of a dead or clogged fan or near the radiators and the fan.


----------



## Y30 (Jan 4, 2016)

dping said:


> Don't use non-vendor sites for driver instals if at all possible.
> 
> A few questions::
> 
> ...



1) I haven't tried the original OBS but I guess it's worth a shot? I don't use it because the gamecapture functionality doesn't work as well unless i have a gpu of some sorts.

2) As for utilities, the only thing that would put an onscreen overlay would be xsplit gamecapture but i only use that for games that OBS MP gamecapture wouldn't pick up.

3) Even after a fresh power on, OBS MP still freezes my entire computer not even 5 seconds into starting a stream. 

4) It doesn't happen often but sometimes when I have a game on, my screen flickers a bit before putting it to sleep automatically but pressing the power button puts me back where i left off.


----------



## dping (Jan 4, 2016)

Y30 said:


> 1) I haven't tried the original OBS but I guess it's worth a shot? I don't use it because the gamecapture functionality doesn't work as well unless i have a gpu of some sorts.
> 
> 2) As for utilities, the only thing that would put an onscreen overlay would be xsplit gamecapture but i only use that for games that OBS MP gamecapture wouldn't pick up.
> 
> ...


get a program called HWmonitor and see what is up with your temps. have it monitor for 5 minutes of idling then start OBS up and attempt to record.


----------



## Y30 (Jan 4, 2016)

Tried the original OBS but that ended up having a similar result as the Multiplatform. The only difference was that I was still able to move my mouse but everything else was pretty much frozen.
Also here is the report from HWMonitor https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5aab1a9c9eb09235082a

Might just end up using xsplit because OBS is being really obnoxious or my computer just hates it for whatever reason and Xsplit for some reason works and doesn't freeze my computer.


----------



## dping (Jan 4, 2016)

Y30 said:


> Tried the original OBS but that ended up having a similar result as the Multiplatform. The only difference was that I was still able to move my mouse but everything else was pretty much frozen.
> Also here is the report from HWMonitor https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5aab1a9c9eb09235082a
> 
> Might just end up using xsplit because OBS is being really obnoxious or my computer just hates it for whatever reason and Xsplit for some reason works and doesn't freeze my computer.


at least the hw monitor verified that your fan is running and that idle temps are around 45c which is about right for a laptop.

aside from that, if xsplit it working then your issue is not temps (more than likely). make sure you do not run xsplit and OBS at the same time. other than that I am not sure what is crashing.

It might be crashing due to the same reason OBS doesn't work due to not having a dedicated GPU but this would be the first of your CPU that I have seen if this.

you can try to run OBS MP with the multiGPU switch in the game capture. this will use legacy mode of capturing.


----------



## Y30 (Jan 4, 2016)

do i need a dedicated GPU in order to use OBS? I guess for higher quality and 3d games but i've literally been playing 2D games that doesn't require that much so any ideas on why OBS MP decided to act up now?


----------



## dping (Jan 5, 2016)

Y30 said:


> do i need a dedicated GPU in order to use OBS? I guess for higher quality and 3d games but i've literally been playing 2D games that doesn't require that much so any ideas on why OBS MP decided to act up now?


capture and scaling are done in the GPU and the GPUs vRAM so it is more important when downscaling which in most cases are the machines that are to weak the run 1080p. without a dedicated GPU you can actually expect higher CPU usage and stuttering at times.


----------



## Y30 (Jan 10, 2016)

so is there literally no other solution other than my laptop sucks and i need to get a better laptop/desktop with a dedicated gpu???


----------



## dping (Jan 11, 2016)

Y30 said:


> so is there literally no other solution other than my laptop sucks and i need to get a better laptop/desktop with a dedicated gpu???


if a laptop has switchable graphics such as optimus it will work but those are still a pain.

you could try quicksync instead of x264 in the encoding tab. it might work..


----------



## Y30 (Jan 14, 2016)

update on this whole problem. updated my laptop to windows 10 and then found a driver info software in order to update all my drivers with ones that are for the windows 10 OS and then tried OBS and it now works perfectly! My drivers might have been the main problem but I'm still not sure where the problem first began,


----------



## Timebomb (Jun 19, 2017)

Adrian Schofield said:


> There's no way to tell honestly at the moment there's no guarantee that it's even a software problem.
> 
> Can you run msinfo32 (Right click start, Run, msinfo32.exe) and save the report and upload it somewhere so I can take a look?


https://www.dropbox.com/s/65n3vwnqnv92cfr/Specs.nfo?dl=0

Link ^ I'm having the same issues. I legit have an upgraded PC and I don't understand how this could possibly happen. It may be that one of my drivers isn't updated and is screwing me over, but it's just difficult to pinpoint what's going on. I would appreciate whatever help I can get <3


----------



## Adrian Schofield (Jun 19, 2017)

@Timebomb please start a new thread. The OPs problem is resolved by upgrading to Windows 10, your problem happens on Windows 10 so highly likely its a different issue. Make sure all your drivers are up to date before starting a new thread


----------



## David Driver (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi, I'm having the same problems as Adrian. I realise this is a old post but i can't find any newer ones anywhere with these issues. I can stream for a while but then it just makes this annoying buzzing noise and i cannot do anything but hard reset. Here is my log file of the last crash. Any help on this matter would be very much appreciated.


----------



## dping (Sep 21, 2017)

David Driver said:


> I realise this is a old post but i can't find any newer ones anywhere with these issues.



Then make one.

https://obsproject.com/forum/list/windows-support.32/create-thread


----------

